# Add some flavor to Moscato



## chettd (Mar 4, 2012)

I just finished a Moscato kit I ordered from Amazon and it's not bad, but it's lacking some flavor. Since I can't make an F-Pac with Moscato grapes, does anyone have any suggestions for what might be a nice flavor complement for the wine and how to go about adding the flavor to my six gallons of Moscato?


----------



## Arne (Mar 5, 2012)

Do a little bench testing with frozen concentrates from the grocery store. Add a little of it to a glass and when you find one you like you can do the whole batch, or just all as you drink. Arne.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 5, 2012)

I have added apricot puree to Muscat to make a sweet dessert wine. It has a nice flavor but for me is too sweet. Arne's idea of frozen juice concentrates is a good one, perhaps lemon or orange. Just be careful you don't make it too sweet. Always test your additions on a small quantity until you get the flavor you like. What is the SG of the Muscat at present?


----------



## chettd (Mar 9, 2012)

SG is .993 I've already stabilized and just letting it mellow in the carboy right now. I'll play around with some concentrates and see how it goes. I'll need to stabilize again after adding the concentrate due to the sugar, correct? I also thought about trying some schapps in small quantities.


----------



## Flem (Mar 10, 2012)

Make sure you add potassium sorbate *BEFORE* you sweeten to ensure that fermentation doesn't start again.
I did a Moscato from a juice bucket last fall. I added a simple sugar solution and brought the SG back to 1.000 and it's just right for me. It really didn't need any other flavorings.


----------



## Rodnboro (Mar 10, 2012)

Welches White Grape/Peach sounds like it would be worth a try.


----------



## bob1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I like the white grape/peach idea


----------



## Rickochet (Apr 14, 2012)

When using frozen concentrate juice, how much do you typically add to a 6 gallon batch?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2012)

chettd said:


> SG is .993 *I've already stabilized* and just letting it mellow in the carboy right now. I'll play around with some concentrates and see how it goes. I'll need to stabilize again after adding the concentrate due to the sugar, correct? I also thought about trying some schapps in small quantities.


 
If you already stabilized with meta and sorbate Do Not add any more sorbate. Keep your S02 levels up but you only add sorbate one time.


----------



## Arne (Apr 15, 2012)

Rickochet said:


> When using frozen concentrate juice, how much do you typically add to a 6 gallon batch?


 
Rick, just draw a small amount and add a little to taste. Figure out about how much that will be for the whole batch and add somewhat less to the batch. Then taste and you can add a little more if you need it. Arne.


----------

